# Darkglass Cab Sim IR Question



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 1, 2021)

Hey guys, I'm thinking about buying a Darkglass Alpha Omega 900 amp. Having watched some videos of it, I love the way it sounds with the various IR cab sim things running, however all of the videos are recorded direct line in and some of the comments on the videos suggest the IR settings have no effect when the amp is running to a speaker cab rather than a DI.

Is this truly the case and if yes, is there any way to get around this?

Using this video as an example, it sounds kind of fizzy and fuzzy until the impulse response button is pressed, then it sounds awesome. They make such a huge difference to the sound it would be a shame not to be able to access that sound while playing out loud through my speaker cabinets. They are like the secret awesome sauce that puts it on the next level.



If they can only be used when using headphones or running straight to a mixing desk or whatever, that would blow but I don't know if it would be a deal breaker.


----------



## Hexer (Jul 2, 2021)

Well that's exactly what cab-sims are for.
When you play the amp through an actual cabinet, you don't need a simulated cabinet because you have a real one.
When recording directly or playing via headphones, you don't have the characteristics of a real speaker, so you use a cab sim to simulate those.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 2, 2021)

Hexer said:


> Well that's exactly what cab-sims are for.
> When you play the amp through an actual cabinet, you don't need a simulated cabinet because you have a real one.
> When recording directly or playing via headphones, you don't have the characteristics of a real speaker, so you use a cab sim to simulate those.



Indeed, but as you saw in the video, the cab sims have a huge effect on tone sculpting and the amp sounds much better with them active. It seems a shame that you can't use these powerful EQ sculpting tools while using your own cab.

Without the cab sim active, it sounds kind of loose and fuzzy, with the cab sim active, it sounds way thicker and tighter. The sound difference is so great that I can't see why anyone would ever use it with a cab, be that live or in the studio, as it bypasses the best sounding feature on the amp.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 2, 2021)

DI out, looped back into the Return, that should do it :O It's possible that plugging intoo the DI out disables that stuff..but I wouldn't think so, as I presume somebody can use those DI out recording features whilst _simultaneously _plugged into a cab.
I'd email the guys to check if my idea would work.

It's true though using your own cab this is less necessary because you'd effectively be doubling up on the cab effect. Unless your cab was an FRFR, in which case yes it's nice to have cab sim on.


----------



## Grindspine (Jul 2, 2021)

I use the direct out of my B7k Ultra pedal, selected the Forrester's 4x10 cab sim, then use an XLR > 1/4" adaptor to go into a crappy old solid state amp. The difference of using the cab sim is significant; makes my old practice combo sound a lot more like a bass amp should.

That being said, the design is really to go direct to recording or full range speakers to get the most of the sound.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jul 5, 2021)

I don't understand why you would work around this?

I have the Alpha Omega 500 head, and in the rehearsel space I'm running it through a Gallien Kruger 8x10".
Awesome bass tone all the way at any volume.
The band all go through our mixer/PA system too, and there I'm making good use of the cab simulated DI out, which makes me sound pretty much the same through the PA and the cab.
I'm so in love with that feature 

I would recommend you to try the head - if possible - before deciding on the purchase. It is an awesome little unit.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 5, 2021)

The reason I wanted to know if there was a way to get the cab sim tone while using a speaker cab instead of going direct to a mixing board with PA is because in every review I've seen (which sadly are almost always DI and no actual amp and cab sound) the best tones are those you get while the cab sim is active.

Anyway, I'm certain enough that I will be impressed that I already bought the amp, though I got the 900 watt version. It should be with me this afternoon.


----------



## Hexer (Jul 5, 2021)

Esp Griffyn said:


> The reason I wanted to know if there was a way to get the cab sim tone while using a speaker cab instead of going direct to a mixing board with PA is because in every review I've seen (which sadly are almost always DI and no actual amp and cab sound) the best tones are those you get while the cab sim is active.
> 
> Anyway, I'm certain enough that I will be impressed that I already bought the amp, though I got the 900 watt version. It should be with me this afternoon.


Cool cool.
Do you have an actual cab to try it through? Would be interested to hear what you think about it!

Btw: I use the Alpha Omega Ultra but don't use the cab sim really since I have a modelling preamp behind the AOU that simulates and amp+cab. Sounds great to me


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 5, 2021)

Hexer said:


> Cool cool.
> Do you have an actual cab to try it through? Would be interested to hear what you think about it!
> 
> Btw: I use the Alpha Omega Ultra but don't use the cab sim really since I have a modelling preamp behind the AOU that simulates and amp+cab. Sounds great to me



Yes, my current rig is a Markbass Ninja 1000 and the matching Ninja 2x12 cabinet, I also use another Markbass Traveler 2x10 or swap that out for an Eich Bass Board, depending on what I'm doing.

It's a great setup for fusion, but I just wanted to try something different. The Darkglass has the built-in compressor, the drive and distortion, cab sim functionality, headphone jack etc, so it adds some useful utility. Also I think it will just make my Spector and Warwick sound great. They sound great though my Markbass Ninja, but that is a very clean, warm sound.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 5, 2021)

There does appear to be some sort of issue, though how much of a deal breaker it is, I'm not sure. The tone is greater, when you find it. There are a tonne of variables and its easy to dial in something that sounds like a crappy fuzz pedal, but when you do find that sweet tone it is good.

However, as I say there is an issue. Basically when using headphones, which requires running a headphone cable into a 1/4" jack adaptor and then into the rear of the amp, when this is not quite perfectly plugged in, the headphone sound works. As soon as I plug it in all the way, it goes silent. If I pull it out a little way, the sound comes back. I'm not sure exactly why it is doing that but it definitely seems like a fault.

I need to investigate further and perhaps speak to the store I bought it from. I'm already somewhat underwhelmed by this and if there are other lurking build quality issues then it may be wise to return it and wash my hands of the whole thing. We shall see.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 5, 2021)

Esp Griffyn said:


> There does appear to be some sort of issue, though how much of a deal breaker it is, I'm not sure. The tone is greater, when you find it. There are a tonne of variables and its easy to dial in something that sounds like a crappy fuzz pedal, but when you do find that sweet tone it is good.
> 
> However, as I say there is an issue. Basically when using headphones, which requires running a headphone cable into a 1/4" jack adaptor and then into the rear of the amp, when this is not quite perfectly plugged in, the headphone sound works. As soon as I plug it in all the way, it goes silent. If I pull it out a little way, the sound comes back. I'm not sure exactly why it is doing that but it definitely seems like a fault.
> 
> I need to investigate further and perhaps speak to the store I bought it from. I'm already somewhat underwhelmed by this and if there are other lurking build quality issues then it may be wise to return it and wash my hands of the whole thing. We shall see.



Sounds like you're using a TS adapter for a TRS (like stereo headphones) jack. The headphone out might be configured for mono though, which would mean the reverse. Try it out.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 5, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sounds like you're using a TS adapter for a TRS (like stereo headphones) jack. The headphone out might be configured for mono though, which would mean the reverse. Try it out.



Someone on Talkbass suggested similar, I bought some new headphones, should be here tomorrow.

My current sets of headphones all have 4 band connectors for microphones and I'm putting those into a TRS adapter. Hopefully the new headphones should give me more ways to connect and I can try some other adapters before admitting defeat, as I do really like the amp.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 6, 2021)

Changed to a different adapter, problem solved - thank you!


----------

